# Santa Barbara and Ojai area riders - Casitas Pass road condition?



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

I want to ride from Rincon Beach up the Casitas Pass Rd to Ojai and back on Sunday. 

I'm wondering if there has been recent rain damage to that road that will prevent me from riding this route. I've never been on that road so I have no clue about whether I should be concerned.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I haven't been that way since October, so I don't have any recent info. It was in good shape at that time.

The road is a typical SoCal mountain road, so there could be rock slides. It is a state highway with a USFS station on it, so I'd guess it would be cleared ASAP if there was any trouble.

Have fun.

JSR


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I just rode it today.

Parts are in good condition, parts are chip and seal-ish. Didn't notice any horrendous potholes or serious damage. Toward the top of the first climb the crews are finishing up clearing the road from a slide, but they should be done by tomorrow.

The backside heading down around the lake has some bad road, mostly to the right of the lane. Stay toward the middle and watch for a couple long, deep cracks in the road.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

lemonlime said:


> I just rode it today.
> 
> Parts are in good condition, parts are chip and seal-ish. Didn't notice any horrendous potholes or serious damage. Toward the top of the first climb the crews are finishing up clearing the road from a slide, but they should be done by tomorrow.
> 
> The backside heading down around the lake has some bad road, mostly to the right of the lane. Stay toward the middle and watch for a couple long, deep cracks in the road.



Thank you for the scouting report. 

Is the traffic on that road light enough on Sunday mornings (I'll be out there between 8:30 and 11) usually light enough to safely maneuver about the lane to dodge those cracks?


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

rocco said:


> Thank you for the scouting report.
> 
> Is the traffic on that road light enough on Sunday mornings (I'll be out there between 8:30 and 11) usually light enough to safely maneuver about the lane to dodge those cracks?


Yeah, no worries. By the time you go by those cracks you're going downhill at a decent clip and it's sorta curvy; you'll be faster than the cars through there anyway. Just keep an eye out and you'll be fine. I've never been up there on a Sunday, but this morning was okay...really considerate drivers considering there were 50+ of us spread out all over the climb.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

lemonlime said:


> Yeah, no worries. By the time you go by those cracks you're going downhill at a decent clip and it's sorta curvy; you'll be faster than the cars through there anyway. Just keep an eye out and you'll be fine. I've never been up there on a Sunday, but this morning was okay...really considerate drivers considering there were 50+ of us spread out all over the climb.


That was a beautiful ride! I could see that it's obviously a extremely popular cycling route.


----------

